

Slowloris.pl HTTP DoS - Linux iptables workaround (sort of) - rmoriz
http://pastebin.com/d1fb3386b

======
rmoriz
rules provided by 'l3u' (not me)

Of course this does not prevent dDoS and is not a solution of the problem. but
it seems to stop lonely script kids for some minutes while migrating to immune
httpds/proxies.

